# My Top 5 Cigars For New Cigar Smokers



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

There are loads of these videos around but I couldn't see many from the UK so here are my top 5 cigars for new cigar smokers. Please change if posted in the wrong forum. Cheers.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice video. I would have noted that the AF Cameroon wrapped Short Story, like most Cameroon wrapped cigars need box aging to make them the most enjoyable. Cameroon wrapped sticks can be disappointing when young. 

I do think you were spot on with the others save the ERDM. I would have substituted the H.Upmann Half Corona. I still find it to be one of the best Cuban cigars with massive value. It probably should be your first Cuban box purchase, though I do really like the Montecristo No.4. I do like Montecristo, when they don’t have a bunch of bad sticks per box. 

I’m glad you included JdN. I went to Nica twice last year and I’m amazed how great the tobacco is from Nicaragua. The infrastructure is somewhat of a mess, which is why many great Nica sticks get rolled just North of the border in Honduras. 

Another amazing beginner-seasoned cigar from Nica is Don Dion Giulotto’s Illusione marque and the Rothschild in Maduro or Connecticut wrapper are very nice. 

In fact as I’m a nature cigar smoker, I pretty much stick to Illusione, RoMa Craft as well as a few different Caldwell cigars for the Non Cubans. Occasionally I will smoke Padron 1964 Annie Torpedoes, and some Hemingway Fuentes, but I am glad you put in JdN. A great cigar. Many great cigars coming from Nica these days, but more in small batch to get the better quality. 

There’s nothing wrong with trying a Partagas PSD4 as well to see if one likes more full bodied cigars as well. I personally have been disappointed by the HdM Epicure No.2, but that may be to do with trying them later in my cigar adventures rather than sooner. I would take almost any Parti, or Boli over that Epicure. 

Still for the newer cigar smoker these are great suggestions. 

In the Illusione line up I think Epernay is tops with many others vying for second spot. 

Congrats on the posting. I think it’s a great place to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Another great video @*Pandyboy*.

However, with 3 of the 5 being Cuban cigars I did feel it prudent to move it to our "Habanos" section for the purposes of this US-centric forum. Newer members will still be able to view the thread and the video, though they may not be able to post comments until reaching certain prescribed levels of participation necessary to unlock full access to the Habanos area. Sorry!

BTW, while I agree whole-heartedly with your selections, I'm also a big proponent of "cheep & cheerfuls". Generally it's with those of us in mind who smoke several cigars a day and need to stay within a reasonable budget to do so, but they can also be a great way for newer smokers to experience their first forays into Cubans without feeling they are spending inordinate amounts on cigars they might not think they're ready to fully appreciate. A couple in particular that I'd recommend as "easy entries" are the Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres and Partagas Mille Fleurs. And a small step up from there in price gets you into a Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations or San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe, both of which I find outstanding for Noobs and veteran smokers alike.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Champagne InHand said:


> Nice video. I would have noted that the AF Cameroon wrapped Short Story, like most Cameroon wrapped cigars need box aging to make them the most enjoyable. Cameroon wrapped sticks can be disappointing when young.
> 
> I do think you were spot on with the others save the ERDM. I would have substituted the H.Upmann Half Corona. I still find it to be one of the best Cuban cigars with massive value. It probably should be your first Cuban box purchase, though I do really like the Montecristo No.4. I do like Montecristo, when they don't have a bunch of bad sticks per box.
> 
> ...


I guess like any list it's subjective to the person making it. There are plenty of cigars I could have added but when you make a top 5 some get left out. Plus I only put cigars in that I'd smoked. Thanks for watching my friend.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pandyboy said:


> There are loads of these videos around but I couldn't see many from the UK so here are my top 5 cigars for new cigar smokers. Please change if posted in the wrong forum. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always enjoy your videos thanks for taking the time.:vs_cool:


----------

